# Carmen fanart



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Like the title says, I have finally finished my Carmen fanart! After viewing this opera done by the Metropolitan opera conducted by James Levine, I have decided to do character portraits. Here's my first of three portraits, Carmencita 

Enjoy!

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/57793116/


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice indeed, Luximus.


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Very nice indeed, Luximus.


Thanks! Took me quite a while, but it was worth it


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Luximus said:


> Thanks! _*Took me quite a while*_, but it was worth it


Then you certainly have the knack of preserving a "freshness" to it. Can I ask if you use an airbrush at all?

Apart from that, I shall watch out for when you've seen Berg's Lulu!


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Then you certainly have the knack of preserving a "freshness" to it. Can I ask if you use an airbrush at all?
> 
> Apart from that, I shall watch out for when you've seen Berg's Lulu!


Haha, well actually i created it using photoshop CS2. It's all computer graphics, and I was able to blend the colours well using a tablet. I guess you can call it "computer airbrushing" lol xD. And Berg's Lulu? Hmmm.....do enlighten me


----------

